
Why and how your startup should hire foreign developers - laurette
https://medium.com/@lauremartin/why-and-how-your-startup-should-hire-foreign-developers-82758d79bb9#.ma76u7jy8
======
masonic
A commercial for offshoring jobs. Disgusting, even by Medium standards.

